# The Ice Age



## Maxresde (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi,
  Sorry, I am searching for "ice age", but it doesn't return any results. I can't imagine this forum would not have anything relating to the ice age, but I can't find it.

I just wanted to throw out a speculation.

I thought I had referred to Jack Kruse here, but that doesn't seem to be the case. But I see someone else has
White Sun (formerly known as Yellow)

Anyway, this is not the main point of what this guy Jack Kruse says, but in passing he has mentioned this stuff.

The reason why is a little bit involved, it brings in quantum physics and stuff, but basically he says that human beings must have come into existence in seashore type areas. One of the reasons he gives for this is that the human body requires- I think- DHA, but it is not something that our bodies produce at the level we require it at. Don't quote me on the specific chemical, but I think that was it. He says that the best place to get this is from shellfish.

Anyway, he says since our bodies need it and can't make it, that therefore it must be something that was continuously present in the environment. This is the same way that we need oxygen, but don't produce oxygen. Therefore, we can deduce that people live in an environment that always has oxygen in it.

So, bringing in the quantum physics and all that, he says that the reason our brains were able to become so powerful is because we are land based animals, but we ate this seafood based diet that provides much more energy than any land based diet possibly can. He says there is no terrestrial mammal that has a brain to body ratio close to ours, and that in fact there can't be because terrestrial food sources could never support a brain like ours.

So he says that since those formative years, as mankind has spread out all over the world, it has gotten away from this diet, and that we basically are chronically under-powered, and are slowly reverting to the mean for land based mammals. He says that the human race topped out 15 to 20,000 years ago in terms of brain size, and we have been going down hill ever since.

So I was thinking that population generally tends to be highest near bodies of water. This population would be most likely to be eating a seafood diet and to be in the best shape. People off in the hinterlands would be going further and faster down the slope of reverse evolution without this seafood input.

So when the Ice Age ended, all of the formerly coastal areas were suddenly underwater. The people who would have been the safest at that time, would have been the equivalent of relatively degenerate hillbillies. They probably would have lived in less well developed areas, and would have had more of this under-powered brain problem. They also probably would not be well versed on seafaring and knowing which sea animals are good to eat. So even when the ocean came up to their doors, they wouldn't necessarily know how to take advantage of it. They also would not have the same culture of eating that kind of seafood based diet that apparently was the most beneficial for people. So they would not pass that on to their kids. We see this today with people eating a hamburger on the boardwalk. They are literally right next to the ocean, but they don't look to it for food.

I was thinking this could play a role in these puzzling things from the distant past that people don't seem to be able to reproduce today.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2019-08-31 18:47:25Reaction Score: 1




maxresde said:


> Hi,
> Sorry, I am searching for "ice age", but it doesn't return any results. I can't imagine this forum would not have anything relating to the ice age, but I can't find it.
> 
> I just wanted to throw out a speculation.
> ...


Very interesting hypothesis.  I personally believe that our reduction in mental capacity and the size of our brain contents is due to a comet or other interstellar event, such as a solar or other flare, that both changed our DNA and caused some memory loss. But his idea seems to work as well.  Unfortunately we can no longer eat the diet that it takes , since the shellfish is mostly contaminated today.  You nearly take your life in your hands in eating clams, oysters and shrimp - due to the heavy metals and other pollutants that it contains.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-09-03 00:57:24Reaction Score: 1


It will only cover the Ice Age portion.

I think the Ice Age in our traditional understanding is a scientific hoax. Check out the official emergence of the theory;

_In 1742, Pierre Martel (1706–1767), an engineer and geographer living in Geneva, visited the valley of Chamonix in the Alps of Savoy. Two years later he published an account of his journey. He reported that the inhabitants of that valley attributed the dispersal of erratic boulders to the glaciers, saying that they had once extended much farther. Later similar explanations were reported from other regions of the Alps. In 1815 the carpenter and chamois hunter Jean-Pierre Perraudin (1767–1858) explained erratic boulders in the Val de Bagnes in the Swiss canton of Valais as being due to glaciers previously extending further._
_Meanwhile, European scholars had begun to wonder what had caused the dispersal of erratic material. From the middle of the 18th century, some discussed ice as a means of transport. The Swedish mining expert Daniel Tilas (1712–1772) was, in 1742, the first person to suggest drifting sea ice in order to explain the presence of erratic boulders in the Scandinavian and Baltic regions._
_More bla-bla-bla_
To me it looks just like another theory passed for a factual thing. Certain atmospheric conditions can make things freeze in an instant. Obviously there is more to it.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zxcv0Date: 2019-09-03 02:44:53Reaction Score: 2


My opinion on this isn't constructive, and may even be deemed trolling, but I can't help conclude that any theory which presupposes evolution is inherently wrong. 



> He says there is no terrestrial mammal that has a brain to body ratio close to ours, and that in fact there can't be because terrestrial food sources could never support a brain like ours.


'Once you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, no matter how improbable, must be the truth.' When we eliminate evolution, which we surely must if we study it, even an answer like 'because we were created that way' is more plausible than anything science or Mr Kruse offers. 

Evolution, along with its twin brother 'the dinosaur', serves a useful purpose to the heliocentric model that suggests we are an insignificant, random outcome.  



> So he says that since those formative years, as mankind has spread out all over the world, it has gotten away from this diet, and that we basically are chronically under-powered, and are slowly reverting to the mean for land based mammals.


A reversion to the mean that has seen the most potent explosion of technological advancement known to man. 

We have seen that, irrespective of background or race, or even diet, the most important factor to intelligence in adult life is the value placed on reading, learning and education by the parents, which is why people of higher socio-economic background tend to viewed as being more intelligent. 

Again, a far more plausible explanation, when you eliminate the sham of evolution, is that all mammals were created as they are. A whale will never become a human, no matter how many times it desperately tries to by showing up on our beaches, and a super diet will never turn monkeys into employable scientists. So-called evolution extends only as far as creating variances in species. 

All of this is to say that an ice age can come and go far quicker than anyone thinks. The woolly mammoths that were frozen in time even suggests that it could unfold in a matter of hours.



Jim Duyer said:


> Very interesting hypothesis.  I personally believe that our reduction in mental capacity and the size of our brain contents is due to a comet or other interstellar event, such as a solar or other flare, that both changed our DNA and caused some memory loss. But his idea seems to work as well.  Unfortunately we can no longer eat the diet that it takes , since the shellfish is mostly contaminated today.  You nearly take your life in your hands in eating clams, oysters and shrimp - due to the heavy metals and other pollutants that it contains.


Is there any evidence to suggest reduction in mental capacity? If so, what are we comparing it to? 

Ditto for the size of our brain contents? 

And how might interstellar events change DNA and cause selective memory loss? 

There are much simpler answers to all those questions, but you may not like them.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2019-09-03 03:46:45Reaction Score: 0




zxcv0 said:


> Is there any evidence to suggest reduction in mental capacity? If so, what are we comparing it to?
> Ditto for the size of our brain contents?YES TO BOTH.  It's very easy to find reports from early in
> the twentieth century that provide volume measurements and comparisons between the skulls of Neanderthal man, Cro-Magnon Man and modern specimens. And, if you go further back in time, and in the continent of Africa, you will find examples of up to 2200CC, or nearly double what we have today. Granted these are unusual specimens and do not match the norms for Africa, but that's what I was pointing out - evolution seems to work for animals other than humans. And even Darwin admitted that humans seemed to not quite match what the evolution model would suggest.
> 
> ...


----------

